# Do Sidi's run small???



## rdcarter111 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking to pick up a pair of SIDI Ergo 2's, haven't been able to try on a pair yet. I've been told they tend to run a little on the small size? Any one out there that can confirm this based off their experience.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

They run narrow - sometimes that requires people to size up.

Other than that - you might need to post the brands you are familiar with and the sizes you take in those shoes for comparison.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Keep in mind that a size from one shoe manufacturer can be slightly different to another mfg.

My size in a Sidi is 45.5
My size in Shimano is not 45. Can't remember the size but it is different
My size in Spec is 45


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

My feet are "average" D width in most American shoes but I have to buy a "Mega" Sidi and I have to go up 1/2 or 1 European size. The Mega 46 is a little wide but that is better than the normal 46 which is too narrow.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

Sidi even and half sizes are made on the same last. The .5 versions have more volume.
They are typically narrower, not the shoe is you have a big hoof.


----------



## RedVernice (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes..they do tend to run narrow, atleast compared to my shimano spd


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Not particularly.*

All the Sidi shoes I've used since the 80s have been sized normally. I run with a 10 sneaker, D width. Sidi size 44 fits perfectly. Last month, mail ordered Marresi shoes (Italy) size 44, same fit as Sidi. I've found Shimano size 44 too narrow.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I wore a size 45 Shimano road shoe for years. I tried a 45 in Sidi and my toes were begging for mercy. Got a 45.5 and all is better. Yes Sidi may be a bit narrower, but that works well for me as I have low-volume feet.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Spec v. Side*

There are two pair of Specialized shoes and two Sidis in my closet. Both Spec are 45. The SIDI are 46 and 46.5. They are all comfortable but I can squeeze winter weight wool sox in the SIDI 46.5 more easily.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I think SIDI's run narrow. I have narrow feet, and they fit my feet like a glove. In the last 12 years I've bought 4 pair and they have all been consisant. Also the feed back I hear from people is that they think they run narrow. However I believe they make Standard Size, and "Mega" that is supposed to fit wider feet.


----------



## oxidefilm (Dec 10, 2007)

Everyone says they run narrow but I wear a 13 or 14 running shoe and the have 3 pairs of sidis all size 48 and they fit like a glove. You will not regret the ergo2. Finest shoes out there.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Sidi's do run narrow. I had to have a shoe shop stretch my right one out just a bit. Felt great in the shop and is good for first 15 to 20 minutes of a ride but then started to hurt the widest part of my foot just behind the toes. The shop I used works with pro hockey players and did a great job making them fit me better.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

oxidefilm said:


> Everyone says they run narrow but I wear a 13 or 14 running shoe and the have 3 pairs of sidis all size 48 and they fit like a glove. You will not regret the ergo2. Finest shoes out there.


then you have narrow feet. Long, but narrow.
I'm a 42 in Northwave, Specialized, Diadora, Time, and Mavic. I'm a 43 mega in Sidi. And a 41.5 in Bont.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine did-small and narrow. Luckily I ordered a few sizes up so I could fit in thick wool socks for winter riding.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I thought mine were true to size... in my experience, its US sizing that is all over the place.


----------



## Lonesomemoose (Feb 9, 2021)

pdh777 said:


> Keep in mind that a size from one shoe manufacturer can be slightly different to another mfg.
> 
> My size in a Sidi is 45.5
> My size in Shimano is not 45. Can't remember the size but it is different
> My size in Spec is 45





pdh777 said:


> Keep in mind that a size from one shoe manufacturer can be slightly different to another mfg.
> 
> My size in a Sidi is 45.5
> My size in Shimano is not 45. Can't remember the size but it is different
> My size in Spec is 45


Interesting. I own four pair of Sidis: Ergos 2 & 3, Wire, and Wire Push, all size 45. But the Wire Push are at least a half-size larger than the others, even though they are clearly labelled 45 on the tongue and the sole. Since they're newer than the other three pair, I wondered whether Sidi might have up-sized for some reason. But I have no idea.
Anyone have any insight?


----------

